# Most inspirational Video game quotes or speeches



## The810kid (Oct 14, 2009)

What video game character has moved you with his or her words.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

Kefka's hate-filled hate speech at the end of Final Fantasy VI inspired me to HATE.


----------



## raxor (Oct 14, 2009)

"You are in a videogame Max"


----------



## The Boss (Oct 14, 2009)

"It's easy to forget what a sin is in the middle of a battlefield."

:ho


----------



## The810kid (Oct 14, 2009)

The Boss said:


> "It's easy to forget what a sin is in the middle of a battlefield."
> 
> :ho



I have a feeling thats a metal gear quote not to sure


----------



## Munken (Oct 14, 2009)

_?Didn?t we have some fun though? Remember when the platform was sliding into the fire pit and I said ?Goodbye? and you were like ?NO WAY!? and then I was all ?We pretended we were going to murder you?? That was great."_


----------



## Helix (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, a speech.


*Spoiler*: _No, I can't do it_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IimjoFyUktY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Oct 14, 2009)

Munken said:


> _?Didn?t we have some fun though? Remember when the platform was sliding into the fire pit and I said ?Goodbye? and you were like ?NO WAY!? and then I was all ?We pretended we were going to murder you?? That was great."_



We have a winner. 

No one else post anything.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry, but that fails in comparison to this.

"Building the future and keeping the past alive are one in the same thing."


----------



## Furious George (Oct 14, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Sorry, but that fails in comparison to this.
> 
> "Building the future and keeping the past alive are one in the same thing."



1). Pfft, no. 

2). Where did that come from? It sounds familiar.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 14, 2009)

Metal Gear Solid 4.


----------



## Memos (Oct 14, 2009)

Helix said:


> Yes, a speech.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _No, I can't do it_
> ...


We have a winner.

No one else post anything


Cyckness said:


> We have a winner.
> 
> No one else post anything.


oops...


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 14, 2009)

I got the best one:

"I don't care about saving the world i only care about saving my family"

From Adel Disgaea 2!

No one eles post anything.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]7oLHOpTTuOE[/YOUTUBE]
And...this
[YOUTUBE]OL4-0MEPaYM[/YOUTUBE]

nobody post anything else


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 15, 2009)

Most epic scene ever

Tidus
"Dad?

Jecht
"Yeah?"

[Tidus holds back the tears]

Tidus
"I hate you."

Jecht
"I know, I know."
"You know what you have to do."

Tidus
"Yeah."

Jecht
"I can't hear the Hymn so well anymore."
"Pretty soon, I'm gonna be Sin. Completely."
"I'm glad you're here now."
"One thing, though..."
"When it starts, I won't be myself anymore."
"I won't be able to hold myself back."
"I'm sorry."

Tidus
[Still holding back the tears]
"That's enough."
"Let's finish this, okay?"

Jecht
"You're right."

[He turns around, walking to the edge of the platform, and then turns back to face Tidus]

Jecht
"Well, then... Let's go!"


----------



## The World (Oct 15, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dulfJo-NmWU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kptl7ixMLH4[/YOUTUBE]

Sit your ass down in that chair and drink your &@&&@#& TEA!
-Cid Highwind FF7


----------



## Al-Yasa (Oct 15, 2009)

“Wakka wakka wakka” - Pac-Man


----------



## Gnome (Oct 15, 2009)

"I have seen worlds bathed in the Makers' flames. Their denizens fading without so much as a whimper. Entire planetary systems born and raised in the time that it takes your mortal hearts to beat once. Yet all throughout, my own heart, devoid of emotion... of empathy. I... have... felt... NOTHING! A million, million lives wasted. Had they all held within them your tenacity? Had they all loved life as you do?"

"Perhaps it is your imperfection that which grants you free will. That allows you to persevere against cosmically calculated odds. You prevailed where the Titans' own perfect creations have failed."

"Do not worry about my fate. If the signal is not transmitted in time re-origination will proceed regardless. Save. Your. World."

-Algalon the Observer


----------



## The810kid (Oct 15, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Metal Gear Solid 4.



Actually that was in Sons of liberty but great quote non the less


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 15, 2009)

^I got another epic from SoL about Revan "Is Rose real Sanake?"


----------



## The Boss (Oct 15, 2009)

The810kid said:


> I have a feeling thats a metal gear quote not to sure


MGS1 pek



The810kid said:


> Actually that was in Sons of liberty but great quote non the less



Burn.          :ho


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Oct 15, 2009)

"_Why should the world exist without me? That wouldn't be fair._"



Basically anything Kuja ever said


----------



## ryne11 (Oct 15, 2009)

"If one's life is built on the sacrifices of others...
...Then those who survive must prove that their lives were worth the sacrifice."


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 15, 2009)

I am Death incarnate!


----------



## Fawful (Oct 15, 2009)

"I Garland will knock you all down!"


----------



## The810kid (Oct 15, 2009)

RED MINOTAUR~! said:


> "_Why should the world exist without me? That wouldn't be fair._"
> 
> 
> 
> Basically anything Kuja ever said



Quoted for the truth everyone always says Kefka had the most memorable quotes but Kuja owns in that category


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 15, 2009)

Barry: Jill, here's a lockpick. It might be handy if you, the master of unlocking, take it with you!

Jill: Thanks, maybe i'll need it!


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Oct 15, 2009)

Vayne Solidor's speech to the people of Rabanastre (Final Fantasy XII). So sophisticated...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPJE-bAkqpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hollowized (Oct 15, 2009)

"It's time to kick ass and chew bubble gum... and I'm all outta gum."


----------



## MueTai (Oct 15, 2009)

Hollowized said:


> "It's time to kick ass and chew bubble gum... and I'm all outta gum."



This thread is over.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2009)

"Start your engines!"


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 16, 2009)

Wake up and smell the ashes." G-Man


----------



## Ito (Oct 16, 2009)

Anything said by Gray Fox.

"Fighting was the only thing... the _only_ thing, I was good at."


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Awesome (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm sharpening my knife, kupo.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 1, 2010)

"The princess is in another castle!"


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 1, 2010)

"It's a trap!"

Oh wait..


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMTizJemHO8[/YOUTUBE]

/thread.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 2, 2010)

Raiden : "Colonel, Raiden here. I'm with Emma. We managed to avoid drowning."


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 2, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Raiden : "Colonel, Raiden here. I'm with Emma. We managed to avoid drowning."


----------



## Damoss (Aug 2, 2010)

"It is'a me'a MARIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## Maxi (Aug 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4yezOCqi3E[/YOUTUBE]

*EDIT:* this one's also awesome:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj7UfgWYHiY&playnext=1&videos=WBLpDk9FIns&feature=rec-LGOUT-real_rn-1r-10-HM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilder (Aug 13, 2010)

WIZARD NEEDS FOOD BADLY


----------



## Gnome (Aug 13, 2010)

ELF SHOT THE FOOD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Aug 13, 2010)

You must defeat Shen Long to stand a chance.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 13, 2010)

Hands down.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 13, 2010)

So much Metal Gear

So many people with their heads on straight


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 13, 2010)

Auron before faceing Yunaleska said:
			
		

> Now! This is it! Now is the time to choose! Die and be free of pain or live and fight your sorrow! Now is the time to shape your stories! Your fate is in your hands!


Auron takes this easy


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 13, 2010)

*"Well, I'd prefer reign in hell then slaving in the heaven."* - Max Payne 2's Vladimir Lem

Not a exact quote but man, Vlad was awesome....:ho


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 14, 2010)

"It's like assisting suicide. Don't hate me, hate your weakness !"

Iori Yagami/ KOF 2000


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 14, 2010)

[?] 

"A soldier has to follow whatever orders he's given. It's not his place to question why. But you're looking for a reason to fight. You're a natural born fighter, but you're not quite a soldier. A solider is a political tool, nothing more. That's doubly true if he's a career soldier. Right and wrong have no place in his mission. He has no enemies and no friends. Only the mission. You follow the orders you're given. That's what being a soldier is all about."

[?]
"I do whatever I have to do to get the job done. I don't think about politics."

[?]
"That's not the same thing. Sooner or later, your conscience is going to bother you. In the end, you have to choose whether you're going to live as a soldier, or just another man with a gun. There's a saying in the Orient: "Loyalty to the end."
Do you know what it means?"

[?]
"Being... Patriotic?"

[?]
"It means devoting yourself to your country."

[?]
"I follow the President and the top brass. I'm ready to die for them if necessary."

[?]
"The President and the top brass won't be there forever. Once their terms are up, others will take their place."

[?]
"I follow the will of the leader, no matter who's in charge."

[?]
"People aren't the ones who dictate the missions."

[?]
"Then who does?"

[?]
"The times. People's values change over time. And so do the leaders of a country. So there's no such thing as an enemy in absolute terms. The enemies we fight are only in relative terms, constantly changing with the times."

[?]
"..."

[?]
"As long as we have "loyalty to the end," there's no point in believing in anything... even in those we love."

[?]
"And that's the way a soldier is supposed to think?"

[?]
"The only thing we can believe in with absolute certainty is the mission, Jack."

When ever I remember this I'm always reminded about how many times characters in this series are screwed over.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 14, 2010)

GLaDOs: _"Well, you found me. Congratulations. Was it worth it? Because despite your violent behavior, the only thing you've managed to break so far is my heart."_
- Portal

C-Sec Officer: _"That hanar refuses to listen to reason! Why can't it act in an orderly and lawful manner?"_
Shepard: _"Because it's a big stupid jellyfish."_
- Mass Effect

EDI: _"Connect the core to the Normandy's primary control module."_
Joker: _"Gret. See, this is where it starts, and when we're all just organic batteries, guess who they'll blame? This is all Joker's fault. What a tool he was. I have to spend all day computing pi because he plugged in the Overlord."_
- Mass Effect 2

EDI: _"Now you must reactivate the primary drive in engineering."_
Joker: _"Argh! You want me to go crawling through the ducts again."_
EDI: _"I enjoy the sight of humans on their knees."_
Joker: *wtf-face*
EDI: _"That is a joke."_
Joker: _"Right."_
- Mass Effect 2

Heybenstance: _"I placed a powerful magic seal before the Artifact." _
Deathspank: _"Magic seal? You fiend! Enchanting defenseless circus animals?!"_
- Deathspank

Annie: _"I love you daddy Deathspank!" _
Deathspank: _"And I love you, smelly, disgusting orphan... Now get in the bag."_
- Deathspank

Those came first in my mind ;D

Oh, wait. This was the most insiprational VG quotes... 

These were inspirating:


----------



## blackbird (Aug 14, 2010)

Good ones in here. What has yet to be mentioned:

_Would you kindly?_ - Atlas, Bioshock

_I'll use this voodoo cannonball to send my significant other to the significant OTHERWORLD! Bwa, ha, ha. That'll show her how much I truly care._ - LeChuck, The Curse of Monkey Island

_What fun is destruction if no precious lives are lost?_ - Kefka, Final Fantasy VI

_You can't hide from the Grim Reaper. Especially when he's got a gun._ - Manny Calavera, Grim Fandango

_Do you want some information on propane? Or maybe propane appliances?_ - Firebat, StarCraft




Hollowized said:


> "It's time to kick ass and chew bubble gum... and I'm all outta gum."



_They Live_, 1988, movie script by John Carpenter



			
				Deaf Ninja Reaper said:
			
		

> "Well, I'd prefer reign in hell then slaving in the heaven." - Max Payne 2's Vladimir Lem



_Paradise Lost_, 1667, poem by John Milton


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Мoon (Aug 14, 2010)

MGS4
"Im no hero, never was, never will be. Im just an old killer hired to do some wetwork."
"War transforms us, Snake, into beasts."

~]


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

"Nothing is true, Everything is permitted" -Assassin's Creed


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 13, 2010)

Yagami1211 said:


> Raiden : "Colonel, Raiden here. I'm with Emma. We managed to avoid drowning."



I never really understood what made that quote so hilarious. I always thought the context and grammar was correct, so I'm assuming it's the nonchalant way he says it that makes it so funny.

On topic:

"I FEEL ASLEEP!"


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Lol, I can agree with you there.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 13, 2010)

The entire ending in Okami, it's not just a quote but the whole world coming together for Amaterasu as well as Isshun's speech, it all was spectacular.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2010)

fucking this


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 13, 2010)

Big Boss is such a tactless, lovable asshole.


----------



## Starrk (Dec 13, 2010)

"A man choose; a slave obeys." - Andrew Ryan.

That whole cutscene was epic.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

"IT'S OVER 9000!!!" - Vegeta lol


----------

